# Oil capacity for NH/Ford 555D



## James k (Oct 19, 2018)

Anyone else have a New Holland Ford 555D? 
I'm going to change the motor oil for the first time. 
I don't have a service manual yet.
Anyone know what the Oil Capacity is? 
I just plan on draining it into a 5 Gallon bucket to see how much I have to put back in if I can't find out. 
The Guy I bought the tractor from was a kind of shady dealer, I came to find out later. Lied to me about the clock being broken. 
Not sure if he was lying about the production year. He said it was a 2000. I can't find any information online about the production years.
Is there a way to find out what year it is by the Tractor number? Thanks for replies.JK


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

9 quarts.

The Ford 555D was built between 1993 and 1995. 

Once you get the Operator's and Service Manuals you will be able to look up the serial number sequence in the Service Manual. It will be a snipe hunt because the industrial tractors on which they were built came from various plants around the world, and the backhoe conversions then used stick-on serial number tags on the sheet metal.


----------



## James k (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank You, RC Wells. Done


----------

